# should I trade in my canon 600d for a Leica C?



## chailatte (Nov 3, 2016)

I've been eyeing the Leica C for quite some time now. Was wondering if trading my canon would be worth it.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes, if you want to.

 But I don't know, because I do not look at Leica gear. Canon fanboy here ( was gifted Canon therefor fanboy for life).

So maybe, I guess you should, although I don't know what 600D is either ( guessing Rebel). Must be awesome if its Canon. 

But, on the other completely irrelevant hand Leica sounds cooler, mostly because I dont know how to pronounce it so I guess each time I read it. Even more irrelevant; Hasselblad is where the cool kids are these days because thats perhaps even more exotic of a name to read. Never seen either IRL or heard either spoken, what a backwards country I live in.

On the other, other hand; It ( buying the new camera) will move your eye towards something else if thats what you are looking to do with the eyeing of things. That alone is -worth- it, then you can daydream about a car or beach ir something more interesting.

Good luck and enjoy the smell.

Oh, did you mean; is the trade in value of the 600d WORTH, like in money, of the Leica? I DONT KNOW.

Will typing all this dribble make me a better photographer? nope.


----------



## John_Olexa (Nov 3, 2016)

If it will improve your photography, by all means! If you just like it & want one? Go for it. But it's really a decision for you to make.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 4, 2016)

Small sensor, slow lens, little resolution
Basically a glorify point and shoot camera.
If not for the Leica badge on it this camera probably be just one more P&S camera in the market.

Nope I wouldn't bother with it.
Want a good camera then stay with Canon and get the Canon T6i or T6s


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2016)

Ehhhhh, Canon Rebel T3i (EOS 600D)...18.1 MP d-slr versus a 12 MP point and shoot digital, with the Leica nameplate on it...I suspect that the better picture-maker might be the Canon. But the easier-to-carry picture-taker would be the little Leica P&S digital. So...the choice would be up to you.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 5, 2016)

Leica was once a leader in the world of photography. Once my great Grandmother was a young good looking chick. Both are in the past now.


----------



## f64_or_bust (Nov 5, 2016)

The Leica C is based on a Panasonic LF1.  Probably a fine point/shoot.  But working with a camera with no optical viewfinder would be like working with one hand tied.  

Then there's this quote: "Ultimately choosing the Leica C instead of the Panasonic LF1 hinges on how much you want the Leica look and the Leica logo."

And this: "In terms of tech, the Leica C is a match for camera's like Canon's S120, the Nikon P340 and, of course, its Panasonic LF1 sister camera. Trouble is, all these models can be had for 50-60% of the cost of the Leica C, and that's quite a price gap. "

Both quotes are found in *this review*, probably worth reading first.


----------



## chailatte (Nov 16, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Yes, if you want to.
> 
> But I don't know, because I do not look at Leica gear. Canon fanboy here ( was gifted Canon therefor fanboy for life).
> 
> ...



Thank you for the helpful tip! My first camera was a canon, so I guess it makes the both of us canon fanboys for life  my 600d is a rebel & yes, I did mean in terms of camera quality. I've tried capturing with a few hasselblads before but the price range is a bit too far for me. I would need to save a little bit more if I intend to purchase one for now! Haha. But again, thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 16, 2016)

f64_or_bust said:


> The Leica C is based on a Panasonic LF1.  Probably a fine point/shoot.  But working with a camera with no optical viewfinder would be like working with one hand tied.
> 
> Then there's this quote: "Ultimately choosing the Leica C instead of the Panasonic LF1 hinges on how much you want the Leica look and the Leica logo."
> 
> ...



You just pissed off Lenny Kravitz.


----------



## beagle100 (Nov 16, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Leica was once a leader in the world of photography. Once my great Grandmother was a young good looking chick. Both are in the past now.



I remember Leica,  I think it's now a 'celebrity" camera


----------



## goodguy (Nov 16, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Leica was once a leader in the world of photography. Once my great Grandmother was a young good looking chick. Both are in the past now.
> ...


Yeap, agreed


----------



## Piccell (Nov 16, 2016)

Leica no like-a.


----------

